# Best longbow for the money?



## mtimms (Aug 10, 2012)

Just getting into traditional archery. Looking for suggestions on the best longbow for under $200?


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

You may be able to find some youth bows under $200. but your budget really limits the offerings. Samick makes one, I think it's called the Red Stag. It's probably as good as you'll find in that range--unless you shop used.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

For 275 shipped, could look into prairie predator longbow from maddog archery. I never shot one, but little research I did seems to get good reviews.

Really isn't a lot of options in that price range.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

There are some lower cost production bows in your range. Samick makes a few that are a little over $200, the SLB, Trailblazer, and a few others. Greatree makes the Solo. They are good basic bows. I have two SLB's which I got because they are 69 inches long. They served me well until I decided to compete in longbow and got a Falco. Check out the bows at Lancaster Archery Supply. I bought mine at a local store but it came from Lancaster.


----------



## mtimms (Aug 10, 2012)

How much would one need to spend to get a decent longbow to hunt with? Is there any other bows you could recommend that are not much over my budget?


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

Since you're just beginning, a lightweight bow will be the best to learn on. If you're not deadset on a longbow, I have a Darton 35lb recurve that I was just about to list on Craigslist. I'll make you a fair deal on it, much less than your $200 budget which will leave you money for arrows etc. IIRC, South Carolina doesn't have a minimum weight restriction so you'd be able to hunt with it.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

bear montana, you can find one on ebay brand new for around 275-330$


----------



## mtimms (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for the offer. But I'm looking for a little heavier bow.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

Stub said:


> For 275 shipped, could look into prairie predator longbow from maddog archery. I never shot one, but little research I did seems to get good reviews.
> 
> Really isn't a lot of options in that price range.


agree^


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Omega Longbows, Kegan McCabe bowyer. He seems to have cornered the market on bang for the buck longbows...http://omegalongbows.webs.com/


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Bodnick Dakota, $299.00 at LAS. Thirty year transferable warranty.Check out YouTube vids. I have one, great bow for the money. Not fancy, just a good solid shooter.


----------



## mtimms (Aug 10, 2012)

Really looking at the mad dog Prairie predator, anybody have experience with them? Seems like a great bow for the money.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I bought this one for that price from Sportsman Guide last winter. 50#s 68" Ozark Mountain Hunter. Served me well getting back into Longbow. I'm pleased with it.. I shot the NFAA Nationals with it this past July & will be hunting with it this fall. I managed to set a new record for the 28 target Animal Round.. Practice.


----------



## Pushbutton2 (Sep 1, 2013)

mtimms said:


> Thanks for the offer. But I'm looking for a little heavier bow.


How much heavier?

I've got a 70# Martin. It's stout. 

I'm new to Traditional, i got a deal on it. It's sitting on my shelf till I master my recurve.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Mtimms, if you are just getting into traditional archery then you should start at a light draw weight and work your way up. Takedown recurves are a good way to do this as you can swap out limbs at much less cost than a whole new bow.

30# is a good weight to start. Bear in mind that if you are shooting compound then you are probably used to holding more like 18#, and you have a draw stop and mechanical release that you will have to make up for using form and technique.

Longbow is also the least forgiving to shoot. Lots of fun, but definitely not the easiest. Basically, just about all optimizations are not present on longbow. Recurve is an easier transition from compound, IMHO.


----------



## mtimms (Aug 10, 2012)

I have shot traditional before. Just never got a bow that fit me and that I wanted. I started out with a recurve, so now I'm wanting to get into longbows. Looking for something in the 50 to 55 # range at 27 inches as well as left handed.


----------



## catman-do (Aug 17, 2014)

Get a Toelke Whip and be done with your longbow search, a unbelievable bow & finish to shoot and very quiet. Look on Dan's site, he has some like new used ones a little higher priced than your price range but they are worth it. My 2 cents, just make sure you get a 50# for the long run to hunt with..


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

This ^^^^^ Great bows.


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Omega longbows!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Bang for the buck...Omega Longbows. Give Keegan a call.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Omega longbows.....I have shot and owned many many trad. Bows....I just got an omega....yes it's as good as they say..only problem I have is I can't believe I waited so long to get one....super fast . smooth..and hits what I look at..


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

Just shot this with a 40lb @ 28" maddog 275.00 dollar bow. I've owned all the big name bows the maddog will out peform about all of them. This shot was 17 yards with a 408 grain arrows and a giant 150 grain snuffer was pass thru looked like a knife fight gone bad

This bow shots a 400 grain arrow that's 10gpp in the 180s and my draw is 28" so it's 40lbs on the nose. And it's way quiet shot 3 under than any other longbow I've owned .


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## mtimms (Aug 10, 2012)

That's awesome right there. What riser would did u pick?


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

Mike is a masters at making them look good, I was never picky I just always told him brown wood and brown glass, if u go to his web site, my bow is the one in the pic.

U would have to ask him what wood it is, it's a pretty bow.

What's ur draw length?

Mine is 28" I shot the 62" bow


----------



## mtimms (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah I'm trying to figure out what wood I wont. And I have a 27.5 inch draw length. Was thinking of going with the 62 inch as well.


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

62" for sure and if ur starting out 40lbs, trust me on this. U will end up gain some draw length with proper poundage. 

600 spine arrows leave them full length to start, then uncut them a 15/35 is 30" stock anyway

I shot gold tip trad 15/35 29.5 long with 145 grain heads, bare shaft perfect. Think gold tip calls them 600 spine now not 15/35.

Have him put the thumb locator grip on it too, make it easier to shot.


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

This is the tumb locator grip, just send him this pic when u order.


----------



## crossbowstore (Oct 14, 2013)

I would check out the Pioneer Longbow from SAS Archery. 189.99! Watch the video here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXY-WRGc5h0


----------



## mtimms (Aug 10, 2012)

I have shot before just getting serious into it to try to hunt. I'm thinking of getting a 50 pounder even tho I can draw more. What is the thumb locator grip?


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

Provides positive repeatable hand placement.


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

If u want to get serious, don't over bow yourself. Today's designs are way more efficient than bows of the past, so do urself a favor and get 5 pounds less than what u think u need, this was 40lb at 17 yards pass thru. This deer weighed 330lbs as big as they get body wise 

Accuracy trumps it all!!


----------



## mtimms (Aug 10, 2012)

That's awesome right there ^^ deer around here are about half that size lol.


----------

